# Tattle Tale



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:laughing:

Amber -- I LOVE IT!!

The pictures are precious and you did a great job with the captions.

:urock:*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Haha, that is super cute!*


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Too cute. I like these cartoon type caption pics


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Hahahahha!! I love it!! Maybe you could make a cartoon type series of it!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, I loved your cartoon, very well done!


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Great fun and very well done, I'm looking forward to the next episode


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Ha ha, that's brilliant. Your babies are so absolutely cute!!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Ha Ha. That is so funny and so clever. Love the captions.


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow!
So adorable. Precious little birds you have. Loved the pictures and the captions. 
Please post more of these. They were a delight to read.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*those are adorable!! *


----------

